# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  المرحلة الجامعية من أخطر مراحل العمر .. فانتبهوا

## بنت مثقفة

المرحلة الجامعية من أخطر مراحل العمر.. فانتبهوا

إنَّها إحْدى المراحل الخطيرة ونقاط التحوّل في مسيرة المرْء؛ بل إنَّها محطَّة لا تستغرق سوى بعْض الوقت، يرسم المرءُ فيها مخطَّطه لأعوام مقْبلة، وأعمار آتية، إنَّها مرحلة تعْتريها كثيرٌ من الأحوال والتَّغيّرات، ويتجاذب تشكيلَها أطرافٌ متعدِّدة.

تلك المرحلة الَّتي يغفُل عن الإعداد لها معظمُ النَّاس، وكثير منهم يَخوض غمارَها ويخرج منها بلا أرْباح تتوافق مع ما بذل فيها من كدحٍ ذهني وبدني ونفسي، إنَّها مرحلة يمرّ بها أغلبُ النَّاس، فهم فيها ما بين بائعٍ نفسَه فمعْتقها أو موبقها.

إنها المرحلة الجامعيَّة، تلك المرحلة التي يجتمع فيها الشَّباب بحماسته وحميَّته، وطموحاته ورغباته، وإحساساته ومشاعِره، مع ما يحيط به من أحوال مجتمع متعدّد الثَّقافات والوجهات، مع الاحتِكاك ببيئة منفتحة من كلّ حدبٍ وصوب، وعلى كلّ منهل وفكر، بالإضافة إلى الآمال التي تُعقد على الشَّباب في هذه المرحلة من قِبل الأهل والمجتمع، وبالطَّبع الدين والعقيدة، فالكلّ يرقب وينظر إلى ما سوف يُشارك به هذا الشَّابّ أو هذه الشَّابَّة في ركْب الحضارة والثَّقافة، وما الَّذي يمكن أن ينفع به مجتمعَه ممَّا آتاه الله - تعالى - من العلوم والمعارف والثَّقافات، ويرقبون هل من الممكن أن يكون طالب اليوم هو قائدَ الغد؟

هل هو مَن على يديْه يُنصَر الدّين؟
هل هو الَّذي يُمكن أن يكمّم أفْواه الإلْحاد والعلمانيَّة، ويُحارب الرَّذيلة والفاحشة التي تموج بها المجتمعات الإسلامية؟

هل هذه هي الفتاة التي ستكون مثل أمّ الإمام أحمد وأمّ الإمام الشَّافعي - رضي الله عنهما؟

وعلى النَّقيض ترى أرْباب الفسوق والخنا يعقدون الآمال الإبليسيَّة على الضَّحيَّة، ويتساءلون فيما بينهم: هل من الممكِن أن يكون هذا النَّجمَ الفلاني، أو الفنَّانة الفلانية؟

أو أنَّه هو الَّذي على يديه تنشر الدَّعوى إلى الحرّيَّة، ونبذ القيود والأغلال الدينيَّة والثقافية والفكريَّة؟

أو أنَّه المجدّد للعلوم الاشتراكيَّة، أو الشيوعيَّة الماركسيَّة، أو الفهوم الرَّأسمالية والمناهج والنظرات الفلسفية؟

فالشَّباب في هذه المرحلة تنظر إليهم الأعين المختلفة، وكل عين خلفها رأس يحوي فكرًا وقضية وهدفًا معيَّنًا.

ولكي نعلم كيف يمكن أن يمرَّ الإنسان بهذه المرْحلة الاجتماعيَّة بأقلّ خسارة وأكبر ربح، فلا بدَّ لنا من إلْقاء الضَّوء على أحوال هذا المجتمع الجامعي من جوانبَ متعدّدة؛ لندرك مدى خطورة هذه المرحلة وهذا المجتمع على شباب المسلِمين، وأنا عندما أتكلَّم عن هذه القضيَّة إنَّما أتكلَّم عن خبرة إنسان قد عايشها وخاض غمارَها، وتأثَّر بها وأثَّر فيها، وخلَّصه الله - تعالى - منها بمنِّه وفضله وكرمه.

وأنظر حولي فأرى ما لهذه المرحلة من التَّأثير الكبير في واقع شباب المسْلِمين من النَّاحية العقديَّة، والنَّاحية الفكريَّة، والنَّاحية الاقتصاديَّة، والناحية الخلقيَّة؛ بل إنَّ لها المساس العظيم بمستقْبل شباب المسلمين الَّذي تعتريه ظلماتٌ بعضُها فوقنا عندمأن بعض، إلاَّ مَن تسلَّح بدِرع الوحْي ورمح الإسلام، وعلا فرس الفضيلة والاعتِصام بالأخلاق، ممَّن عصم الله - تعالى - وسدَّد، فعلى ذلك أودّ أن أُشارك في الأخذ بيد الإخوة للمرور بهذه المرحلة بأكبَر ربحٍ وأقلِّ خسارة، بالتَّحاوُر معهم حوارَ مَن نزل الميدان وغبَّر قدميه يومًا ما في نقْعِه، لا مَن يتكلَّم وهو جالس على مكتبه في غرفته المكيَّفة ولا يدري حقيقة الأحوال الَّتي يعانيها مَن ولاَّه الله - تعالى - عليهم، أو يعتمد على ما تنبع به الآبار الإخبارية من أنباءٍ اللهُ - تعالى - أعلم بمصداقيَّتها في ظلّ غياب المصداقيَّة عن كثيرٍ من أمورنا في سُباتٍ عميق.

المجتمع الجامعي:
أقول لك: إذا ما نويْتَ يومًا أن تقوم بعمليَّة استِكْشافية لذلك المجتمع، فلا أقلَّ من صلاة ركعتَين تسأل الله - تعالى - العصمة فيهما ممَّا سيقرع سمعَك، ويؤذي بصرَك، ويزلزل قلبَك، ويزكم أنفَك، ويصيب جلدَك بقشعريرةِ السَّقيم الَّذي أهلك المرضُ عظامَه، عندما تدخل ذلك المجتمع الجامعي في إحدى المجتمعات المنحلَّة وما أكثَرَها! إن لم يكن البحث عن مُجتمع مُحافظ أندر من الكبريت الأحمر.

فلا تدخل إلى ذلك المكان إلا وترى آثارَ المعصية باديةً على كلّ شيء في المكان: الطلاب، الموظَّفين، هيئة التَّدريس، الأشجار، المباني، رجال الأمْن، بائعي الأطعمة، المقاعد، المكتبات، الكتُب، نفس الأرض التي تمشي عليها، بدلاً من أن ترى الدَّمع في عينيها كمدًا وحزنًا، تجدها وكأنَّها أخذت عهدًا على نفسها ألا تنشق وتبلعهم ولاءً لهم ولمعاصيهم.

فهو مجتمع يموجُ بالمتنوّع من العقائد والأفكار والمبادئ والأخلاقيَّات المتعانقة؛ فالنَّصراني والملْحِد والمسلم، المتبرّجة السَّافرة الكاشفة عن أجزاء من بدنها مع المحجَّبة والمنتقبة - المزيَّفة - وظاهرة الالتزام، الشَّاب مع الفتيات والفتاة مع الشَّباب، منهم مَن يفترش الأرض وتُلاصق ملابسُهم الغالية الثَّمنِ الَّتي تتناسب مع أحدث الصَّيحات تُرابَ البلاط الجامعي.

وإذا ما قلَّبتَ بصرَك رأيت الجلسات المريبة بين الجنسين في مختلف أركان الجامعة، في صورة أتْقَنَ الشيطانُ رسْمها بريشة الإغواء وألوانه التي زيَّنت سوء العمل.

ولعلَّك تحتاج إلى كمامة تحفظ بها أنفك، لا من عبق المعْصية كبيرها وصغيرها، ولكن من مختلف الرَّوائح الفوَّاحة من العطر النسائي والرجالي، وتزداد الطينة بِلَّة إذا ما اختلط هذا بالمختلف من أنواع السَّجائر المحلّية والمستوردة التي يتقاسم شربَها الجميعُ، وكأنَّه شهيق وزفير تتنفسه الرذيلة.

إذا قلَّبت بصرك راغبًا في رؤية أعضاء هيئة التدريس على إثر الصورة المرْسومة بذهنك تجاه هؤلاء، الَّذين من المفترض اتّسامُهم بالوقار والرَّزانة والنّضوج والأدب والاعتدال، فضلاً عن التدين، رأيت العجَبَ العجاب؛ فإنَّك لا تستطيع أن تفرِّق في السَّمت والدَّلّ بين المحاضر والطَّالب، ولا المحاضِرة ولا الطَّالبة، لا بسبب روح التَّواضع والمساواة، ولكن لأنَّ الانحراف الفكري والذَّوقي قد أرخى سدولَه على الجميع، والانحلال الأخلاقي قد ضرب بأوتاده على مظاهر الكلّ، فالكل مشترك في الاغتِراف من هذا المعين ما بين مستقلٍّ ومستكثِر.

هل تودّ الدخول لإحدى قاعات المحاضرات؟
تعالَ معي لنرى كيف حال الطّلاب قبل دخول المحاضِر، وحال دخوله، وبعد رحيله.

فانظر معي هل ترى هذا الجمْع المتراكِم من الفتيات والفتية، الذين يجلسون مصطفّين كالزجاجات الفارغة التي يقذف صبي عليها الكرة، يضْحكون، يتمايلون، يتلامسون بالأكفّ والأجساد؟ لا تنزعج؛ فهذا صوت إحداهنَّ تضحك على إثر انفجار إحدى القذائف الإبليسية الإغوائية بداخلها!

وانظر هل ترى هؤلاء الَّذين صنعوا سحابةً من الدّخان الكثيف أظلَّت قاعة المحاضرات؟ وانظر هل ترى هؤلاء الذين يستمِعون إلى الأغاني على هاتفهم المحمول؟

انظر... انظر... إنهم يصفِّقون ويضحكون ويتراقصون.

وانظر إلى هذا المنظر الرومانسي الآخر، فهل هذا الشَّاب وتلك الفتاة متزوِّجان؟

فما لهم على هذه الحال يجلسون؟
ضرب الشَّيطان عليهم قبَّة الغواية، ففصلهم عن العالم الخارجي من حولهم، فهم لا يعون ما الذي هم فاعلون.

وأمَّا هؤلاء الآخَرون (الغلابة!)، الذين أرهقهم السفرُ من محافظات أخرى، وأتعبهم التغرّبُ عن بلادهم، ويريدون التسلُّح بما يجابهون به معارك الحياة، فيجلسون مُخبتين منتظرين ما سيدلي به المحاضِر لعلَّهم ينتفعون.

وفجأة يدخل المحاضر قائلاً: "صباح الخير، يلاَّ يا شباب كله مكانه"، فيجلس الكلّ رادًّا عليه "صباح النّور على البنّور" مكانه، وتُحَلّ الجماعات، وتسكت الأغاني، وتطفأ السَّجائر، ويصطفّ الجميع موجّهًا بصره تجاه المحاضِر الَّذي لم يعلِّق ولم يتفوَّه بكلمة على ما سمعتْ أذُنه، ورأت عيناه، وشمت أنفه، ثمَّ تبسَّم واستدبر الطّلاب مستقبلاً السبّورة ليكتب عنوان محاضرة اليوم: "الحرّيَّة كأحد المنطَلَقات الحضاريَّة وحاجة المجتمعات إليْها"...

وتنتهي المحاضرة وينصرِف المحاضر، وما أن ينصرف إلاَّ واستعادت الصورة السَّابقة مكانها في الوجود.

واعذرني فلن أستطيعَ اصطحابك إلى الحدائق والأماكن المستترة فيها، ولن أستطيع مرافقتك إلى الأدْوار العليا والأقسام ذات قاعات المحاضرات الهادئة قليلة العدد من الطَّلبة والمدرِّسين، ولن أستطيع إرشادَك إلى (جراج) السيَّارات وما يحدث فيها علنًا، وكذلك فلن أُخبرك عمَّا يَحدث، ولكن كلُّ ما يُمكن أن يبلغه عقلُك وتصوُّرك، فهو ذا! شامل, أدبيات, فن الكتابة, إسلاميات, أدعية, الأفضل, تغذية, فوائد, حكم وأقوال, حكم عن الحب, حواء, العناية بالجسم, صور, طبخ, أطباق رئيسية, كيف, منوعات, إنترنت, معاني الأسماء.


فانظر - رحمك الله تعالى - إلى هذا المجتمع الذي تُشكَّل فيه عقلية وخلفية وشخصية أبنائنا الطلاب في هذه المرحلة الحاسمة من العمر، وانظُر إلى الكمّ الهائل من المغريات والفتن والشَّهوات والشّبهات التي تُلقى من كلّ حدب وصوب، فالمُجتمع نفسه وعناصره منحرفة؛ الأخلاق والأفكار والاتجاهات، فهيئة التَّدريس تُعَدّ إحدى نتائج ذلك المجتمع؛ ولكن في مرحلة متقدّمة سابقة، فهي اليوم تعمل بِمقتضى ميثاق الولاء لنحْو هذه المجتمعات المنحلَّة، الَّتي تحيا بين جنَبات المنتسبين للإسلام في الدول الإسلاميَّة.

وأمَّا المناهج، فحدّث ولا حرج: عريَّة عن الفضيلة، متدرِّعة بالانحراف الفكري، وهذه تُعَدّ النَّظرة العامَّة، والباعث على هذه الرّؤية أنَّ المناهج متأثّرة بالفكر الغربي، ومعلوم أنَّ الفكر الغربي لا يتوافق مع الإسلام؛ بل يَحمل كلَّ ما يخالف الإسلام عقيدةً وسلوكًا، ومن ثَمَّ ستكون المناهجُ على وَفق الرّؤية الغربيَّة، حتَّى ولو سلَّمنا جدلاً اشتِمال بعض المناهج الغربيَّة المصدر والمهيع على جانب من الفضائل والأخلاق، فهي ساترة عورتها باللّباس الغربي، متوشّحة بسَحب المجتمع الإسلامي في دوَّامة الثَّقافة الغربية الكالِحة.

فتأمَّل كيف يمكن لهذه الموارد الكدرة أن ترسم ملامح شخصيَّة شابّ المستقبل، ثمَّ انظر هل هذا من الممكن أن يحمل رسالة؟

هل من الممكن أن يتحمَّل المسؤوليَّة بأي صورة كانت؟

هل هذا سيسْتطيع أن يتخلَّص من الأكنَّة الَّتي أناخت برحْلها على قلب أُمَّته وسمعها وبصرها ولسانِها وفكرها، فضلاً عن أن يدفع ذلك عن نفسه؟

بالطبع لا.

إلاَّ أن ينجلي الصَّدأ بنور النبوَّة، وتبعث تلك الأشباح الميتة بروح الوحْي، ويتكاتف الجميع في التصدِّي لهذه الأمور الخطيرة بالإعداد الجيّد، الذي تنظم جبهاته على مناحٍ كلٌّ منها يمثل ثغرًا يُرمى منه سهامُ الإصلاح والتَّهذيب، والتخْلية والتَّحلية، فتصيب فؤاد تِلْكم الظُّلمات الَّتي ضربت توجُّهات شبابِنا.

وتلك الجبهات يمكن تَقْسيمُها إلى مرحلَتين، وهما:
أ- مرحلة ما قبل دخول الجامعة:
وهذه المرحلة تبدأ من قبل ذلك الوقْت بعام أو اثنين، يقوم الوالِدان خلالهما بشحْذ همم الأبناء، وتوجيههم إلى الجهة الَّتي يكون بها نصرة الإسلام وقضايا الأمَّة الإسلامية.

وبالطَّبع ليس القصد نصرة الإسلام من خلال العمل الشَّرعي والدَّعوة في الصورة التقليديَّة، ولكن من خلال لمْح توجهات الولد وكفاءته ومواهبه ومهاراته، الَّتي بها يؤهّل لخدمة دينه في المكان المناسب لقدرته الفطريَّة والكسبيَّة؛ فإنْ كان طبيبًا فليكن قدوة، وإن كان عاملاً فليكن أسوة.

فعلى الأسرة في هذه المرحلة واجبٌ كبير، يتمثَّل في تسْليح الولد بعددٍ من الأمور التي تقوِّم شخصيَّته وفكره، وتمثّل خطًّا دفاعيًّا لأيّ اعتداء فكْري أو ثقافي في معركتِه القادمة مع الحياة والمجتمع، وهذه الأمور تتمثَّل في:
1- الجانب الديني:
وهذا الخطّ الدفاعي هو الأكثر أهمّيَّة، وهو الَّذي يقود الولدَ في جَميع مراحل الحياة، وخصوصًا هذه المرحلة التي تعدّ مفترقًا لطرُق متشعّبة؛ فالإيمان بالله - سبحانه - والاستسلام لله - تعالى - والانقياد لأمره، ومراقبته في الحركات والسكنات، هو الذي يقود جند القِيَم والأخلاق والهدف في منطلقات المرْء المسلم، فلا بدَّ من اختِيار أحدِ النَّهجين: إمَّا سبيل رِضا الرَّحمن - عزَّ وجلَّ - وإمَّا سبيل تبعيَّة الشَّيطان - لعنه الله سبحانه.

2- الجانب الأخلاقي:
فالطَّالب يجب أن يتحلَّى بالفضيلة، وكذلك يهتمّ مَن حوله بالتحلِّي بها والدَّعوة إليها، فلتحرص الأسرة على بيان منقبة ذلك ومرْتبته عند الله - تعالى - وعند العقلاء من بني البشر، ولتهتمّ الأسرة بإمْداد الشَّابّ بما يحفظ عليه قلبَه وسمعَه وبصرَه من الأخلاق والقِيَم والسلوكيَّات والآداب، الَّتي يستطيعون بالتمسُّك بها مواجهةَ ضروب الانحِلال في المجتمع، الَّذي اقتربتْ ساعةُ الانضمام إليْه مع الفِرار منه.

3- الجانب النفْسي الغائي والتَّفريغي:
المقْصود بهذا العنوان هو أن يعلم المسلم أنَّه مطالب بأشياء في كلّ مرحلة من مراحل حياته تتناسب مع قدراته، ومن خلالها يقوم بنصرة ما خُلق من أجْله؛ من خلال العمل به والدَّعوة إليه؛ فالجانب الغائي هو الهدف الَّذي يُجعل أمام عينيْه ويُدفع إلى تحقيقه، ويُعلَّم أنه معقود عليه الآمال، فلا ينبغي أن يقصر، ولا أن يفرط، ولا أن يخذل؛ بل عليه التزام نهج الأبطال، وبذل الرجال، في تحقيق تِلْك الأهداف والآمال.

وأمَّا الجانب التفريغي، فهو أن يُرسم له الخطط الَّتي من خلالها يمكنه تفريغُ الطَّاقة البدنيَّة والفكريَّة، ولا يكون هناك مجال للوساوس والانحرافات التي يمليها سلطانُ الشباب في تلك المرحلة.

ب- مرحلة الدراسة الجامعية:
تعدُّ هذه المرحلة هي المعركةَ الحقيقيَّة بين ما تربَّى عليه المسلمُ من الدين والقيم، وغُرس فيه من المبادئ والأخلاق، وبين ذلك المجتمع المنحلّ الَّذي يُجلب بخيل الشيطان ورَجِله من كل حدب ينسلون، فتراهم يقذفونَه بالشَّهوات واللذَّات والشُّبُهات، من خلال النِّساء المتبرِّجات السَّافرات، اللاتي هنّ أقرب لكونهنَّ كالعاهرات من كونهنَّ كالطالبات، ومن خلال أصدقاء السوء من المدخنين والمدمنين للمخدرات والمسكرات والأفلام والأغاني والحفلات، وغير ذلك من النَّزوات والصبوات، ومن خلال المعلِّمين الذين لا يتمسَّكون بما يناسب مكانتهم، فيكونون قدوة صالحة في الهدي والسَّمت والدّلّ، ومن خلال المناهج التي تَحمل الدَّعْوى إلى التحرُّر من كلّ شيء حتى الدين.

فلا تعجبن - أخي الكريم وأختي الكريمة - من طرحي، ولا تظنّ أنّي أبالغ؛ بل تاللَّه إنَّه لغيض من فيض فيما يواجهه المسلم في هذه المرحلة. اسماء بنات بحرف الالف, اسماء بنات بحرف الباء, اسماء بنات بحرف التاء, اسماء بنات بحرف الثاء, اسماء بنات بحرف الجيم, اسماء بنات بحرف الحاء, اسماء بنات بحرف الخاء, اسماء بنات بحرف الدال, اسماء بنات بحرف الذال, اسماء بنات بحرف الزين, اسماء بنات بحرف السين, اسماء بنات بحرف الراء.

فأنا أتكلَّم عن تجارب ومعايشة لكل نموذج من هذه النماذج التي أشرت إليها، فبالفعل التعامل معهم نوع من المعركة؛ لأنَّك إمَّا أن تنجو منهم، وإمَّا أن تلحق بهم، وفي الفِرار مجاهدة وتضحية ومشقَّة وبذل؛ فَلذلك تُعَد بالفعل معركةً شكَّل جبهتيها تراكمُ الانسلاخ من الإسلام شيئًا فشيئًا على مرّ العصور على جبهة، وعلى الأخرى الطّموح والسعي الحثيث إلى استعادة أمجاد الإسلام والمسلمين على أيْدي المخلصين من العاملين والدُّعاة إلى الإسلام.

اعلم - أخي الكريم - أنَّ هذه المرحلة تحتاج نوعًا من المراقبة والمتابعة، وإقامة الحوار والمناقشات مع الشباب، وحثّهم على تعْديل كلّ معوجّ بمراتب الإصلاح المعروفة والمقرَّرة شرعًا.

وكذلك تَحتاج بين الحين والآخر إلى التَّذكير بالمهامّ والآمال المرجوّ تحقيقُها، بالإضافة إلى سدّ ما يُمكن سدُّه من أبواب الشَّهوات والشُّبهات بصورة تجعل القلب ينْفر منها فلا تعصيه الجوارح.

كذلك التَّذكير بأنَّ غير المخلصين من عناصر ذلك المجتمع، قد فرَّطوا وخانوا الأمانة، وتخلَّوا عن حاجات أمَّتهم، ولم يعملوا بالنِّعَم الَّتي منَّ الله - تعالى - بها عليهم ولم يشكروها؛ بل كفروها واستعملوها في معصية الله - تعالى - فخسِروا أنفُسَهم، وتسبَّبوا في خسارة أمَّتهم.

وكذلك ربط الطَّالب بالصُّحْبة الطَّيبة الَّذين يذكِّرونه بالخير ويحثُّونه عليْه، ويدْعونه إليه - إلى الهدى ائتنا - وعلى ذلك فلا يُترك مجال إلاَّ ويضرب فيه بسهم، ولا يبقى له من القُوى شيء؛ فوقته وجهده وفِكْره وطاقته موزَّعةٌ بين دراسته وبيْته ومسجده وصحبة الخير، وهكذا إلى أن ينفض الشَّيطان منه يديه - بأمر الله تعالى.

وهكذا إلى أن تنتهي هذه المرْحلة، ولا تضرّ المسلم إلاَّ أذًى، فلا يكون لتلكم الفِتَن عليه من أثرٍ بإذن الله تعالى، ويخرج منها أشدَّ قوَّة وصلابة في الحقّ والإيمان به، والولاء له، والعمل به، والدعوة إليه، فإذا ثبت ونجا - بفضل الله تعالى - من هذه المرحلة الخطيرة، الَّتي يكون فيها في طَور الترقّي ولم تشتدَّ قواه، فنجاتُه بعد ذلك من الأمور التي ثبت نَجاحُها بالعادة والتَّجربة غالبًا.

ولا أجد ما أذيِّل به تلكم الكلمات إلاَّ ما يحلّي الموضوع ويزينه، ويكون أهمَّ ما فيه وأعظمه؛ ألا وهو قول الله - تعالى -: ? وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنَا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ?

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

